# Platy swimming weird



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a sunset platy who has been swimming stangely. He seems to be flickering a little bit, speraticly. For a while I thaught the problem was that my swordtail was picking at him and he was hurt, but he has since stopped and the problem with the platy continues. He spends some of his time on an 80 degree agnle facing down resting himself in a patch of my crypt plant. I wish i could give a better description, but if this rings a bell, is there anything I can do for him? My tank is cycled fairly well, but I do have about 0.2 amonia levels or so. 

Any ideas? I started this tank with this platy and I don't want to loose him.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd tell you to add salt, but it can be bad for plants.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm told its also bad for tetras. I actually added some salt...and I guess his condition improved for a short while, but clearly it didn't solve the problem. 

I just tonight added some live brine shrimp, whcih has some salt in the bag, and he seems to be acting a little bit more normal. Perhaps it was the salt from the bring shrimp water, or perhaps it was the hearty meal of eating live shrimp..I don't know. 


Hes definitly still acting weird though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

swimbladder problems are mostly untreatable, intestinal problems-some people feed peas for, chewed fins grow back. Anything else that makes that fish swim funny usually kills in a few days. If you have a hospital tank, nows the time to use it. Water changes don't hurt, even if everything tests fine, large water changes can dilute an unknown toxin or reduce the chance of other fish getting sick by diluting the pathogens in the water.


----------

